# How do Plecos and Cories Effect Bioload?



## frogsandfish (Mar 11, 2010)

My son has a pleco festish and we have 2 right now in our 45 gallon with 5 dwarf cories (albino and bronze) and a bunch of small community fish-mollies, endlers, platies, etc. How do our bottom feeders effect the bioload?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Plecos in particular are heavy bioload- they consume alot of roughage and so are poop factories.

Albino and bronze cories aren't "dwarf cories" and you should probably expect them to grow 2-3" apiece. 

Mollies also are heavy eaters and high bioload fish.

All the livebearers are capable of reproducing you out of house and home...

What's your complete fish list?


----------



## frogsandfish (Mar 11, 2010)

2 2.5" silver dollars
3 mollies
3 platies
5 cories
12 endlers
1 clown pleco
1 ? pleco-maybe 1.5"
4 danios


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The silver dollars jumped out at me first - you realize they grow to 8"? And are schooling fish- so you'd need more than 2, but certainly don't have room for a school in a 45gal tank... you'd need more like a 75gal.

The ? pleco is the other concern. Some plecos (like "common" plecos) can grow over 2' long. Others max at 4" (like the Clown pleco), so could you post a pic of that one so we can try for an ID?

As of right now, I think you're OK on bioload as long as you're keeping up with 50% weekly water changes. Once those silver dollars start to grow, though, you'll need to rehome them.

If the mystery pleco turns out to be a common pleco or another species that grows too large for your tank, an Bushy or Bristle-nosed pleco would be a really good alternative, as they only get about 4" (and are also excellent algae eaters).

Make sure you have some real driftwood in the tank- Clown plecos require this in their diet.


----------



## frogsandfish (Mar 11, 2010)

I do have driftwood. I originally had 3 silver dollars in my 65 gallon with my African Clawed Frogs. They were physically too big for the frogs to fit in their mouths. After about a month while I was cleaning the tank, one of the frogs caught a silver dollar and although he was too big to be eaten, the frog would not let go and it took about 45 minutes of me wrestling with him to unlock the death grip he had on the poor guy. He popped out of his mouth and was fine for a few weeks, but eventually died. I'm assuming it was him, but don't really know-they all look the same and he did not have a mark on him, but anyway, they found their way quickly to the other tank where they seem happy as can be...for now. I do have someone that can take the, but I've grown pretty attached and they are not at all skittish. They stay right up at the front of the glass while the kids are wrestling in front of the tank. I don't know if it is because they are so relieved at having all tiny tank mates or what. I believe they are only supposed to get to 5"-I think only red hooks get larger. They do a number on some of the plants. The endlers are likely moving to a 20 gallon on their own-maybe with the cories and then I'd get some true dwarf cories for this tank. I forgot I also have a few tiny swordtails that someone gave me. I do frequent water changes and have extra filtration too. So far, everyone seems happy. The 2nd pleco is I think a hi-fin that will get large and will likely have to be re-homed. I want to get a yellow blue eyed bristlenose pleco which also stays small.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> The silver dollars jumped out at me first - you realize they grow to 8"? And are schooling fish- so you'd need more than 2, but certainly don't have room for a school in a 45gal tank... you'd need more like a 75gal.
> 
> The ? pleco is the other concern. Some plecos (like "common" plecos) can grow over 2' long. Others max at 4" (like the Clown pleco), so could you post a pic of that one so we can try for an ID?
> 
> ...


ancistrus plecos and clowns not compatable clowns will be killed!! to many plecos to list on compatability research is a must just a good fyi they get expensive for some rare ones. i speak from experiance with ancistrusL144 they get there own tank now they killed my common almost got my L1. i would say get some ottos as they say small and do a awsome job like they ancistrus at cleaning. hope it saves you a headache


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've got 5 BN plecos in with the Clown in my 90gal and haven't ever had any issues- they share the same caves, even.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

lauraleellbp said:


> I've got 5 BN plecos in with the Clown in my 90gal and haven't ever had any issues- they share the same caves, even.


quite interesting every one ive come across has been very teritorial even to my syno's catfish and ive got no shortage of caves eather. clowns are very peacefull vs teritorial ancistrus it can work but i wouldnt recommend it. there individuals and have there own temperments and they can/do change as they age, im just saying the risk is there so just keep an eye on them if u do.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

> I want to get a yellow blue eyed bristlenose pleco which also stays small.


The L144 Blue Eyed Yellow Bristlenose Plecos from Debbi (pinkertd) are beautiful. I have 6 that i got from her a few months ago. Definitely the best variation of the bristlenose pleco.


----------



## frogsandfish (Mar 11, 2010)

That is the one. I'm on her waiting list. My 2nd is a high fin pleco-I'll get a pic of him later. The clown is my son's baby, so if he got hurt we would have a big problem. They seem to get along fine and even sit next to each other sometimes...


----------

